# Cage



## czzhang (Oct 26, 2015)

What cage should I get if my bunny is going to be 10 pounds but, I want a cage for a 15 pound bunny? What cage should I get? I'm new and I want to get a bunny, so please help me!:dutch:rabbithop:anotherbun:headflick:


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 26, 2015)

Bigger is always better.
What kind of cage were you thinking? Will this rabbit get free time to run around? What about an xpen around their cage?


----------



## czzhang (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes, it will have a free time just to run around and I don't want a wire cage because I heard that the wire hurts the bunny's feet so I don't know. Thank you


----------



## Liung (Oct 27, 2015)

What you don't want is a wire bottom cage. You can get a plastic bottom, but in my opinion that's still too hard on their feet. Mine shove the shavings aside and stand on the hard plastic, so I got some woven grass mats to put on the bottom.

A diagram with some recommendations:


----------



## Liung (Oct 27, 2015)

So basically the cage must be big enough for your rabbit to move comfortably around. Honestly I think 3-4 hops is way too small, Delilah came in a typical small animal cage that is ~4.5' by 2', like this one,




and she was literally insane. Granted she was trapped in it and was never ever let out, but she had gone insane from being confined to such a small space.

One thing you can do to maximize space without sacrificing floor space is to look into NIC condos!

You can find tons of posts about it, but here are some examples:




This takes up the same space as a typical small animal cage, but has 3X the actual space for the rabbit!





Go big or go home!





My own creation. A 4'x8' enclosure made even better with the addition of a condo up the wall. (Also featuring: the small animal cage Delilah came in, now being used exclusively as a bed/litter box.)

Bigger is better! And NIC condos are a great way to make a big cage yourself, to your own specifications, way cheaper than the cost of buying a cage. Small animal cages cost ~$100-$200. That condo cost me ~$80, when I include the zip ties, padding, carpet, and wire frames.


----------

